

Ask HN: My Y combinator dissertation and startup survey - jedc

I'm currently writing my master's dissertation on Y combinator and all of the new "startup incubators" (for lack of a better term) that have cropped up in the last few years.  I believe that many of the programs have simply copied Y combinator, and that there is a lot more innovation left.<p>My goal is to get some data on the programs thus far, detail why startups want to be a part of these programs, and detail why people want to start these programs.  I hope to put all of this together in a framework for structuring new incubator programs.<p>My blog post describing everything so far is here:<p>http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/2009/08/10/y-combinator-dissertation-and-request-for-help/<p>If you'd be willing to help, I would appreciate your help with two things.<p>ONE - Please take a (very short) survey here:<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGF5MnBUQVdFRC1zdVlXblQyX01GeHc6MA..<p>TWO - I'm hoping to use a better name than "startup incubator."  Does anyone have any ideas?
======
loganfrederick
Graham himself doesn't exactly feel "startup incubator" is accurate because it
already has a different meaning (Y Combinator itself doesn't really start the
startups through idea generation and doesn't offer direct office space).

"Seed Fund" is the closest term in my mind, but even that doesn't encompass
the mentorship/advice side of Y Combinator.

------
jedc
Thanks in advance for any help!

